# Older Movies



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I remember watching this movie as a kid and been thinkin about it lately. I couldn't think of the name of it to save my life. It was about a woman hiring a drunk helicopter pilot to take her in the jungle and do some kind of archeology, anthropology or something. There were monsters that came out at night. Anyway, I spent a little time I had today lookin for it. I finally found it and watched it online. It was called "Dance of the Dwarfs" with Peter Fonda.. What a cheesy movie. It was great when I was a kid though..lol


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

How about "Blazin' Saddles" Just recently had the 45th or 50th anniversary of it's release. Can you imagine if it were to be released today in it's original version without all the bleeps! But sadly, that would never happen nowadays


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

How about Caveman with Ringo Star?! Hehe Classic!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The History of the World Part I is still my all-time favorite Mel Brooks movie. Blazing Saddles and Young Frankenstein are tied for second.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Check out "The Villian" with Kirk Douglas,Arnold Schwarznegger and Anne Margarette.. Great Movie.. It's an old western/comedy.. It's one everyone should watch!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Check out The Vikings staring Kirk Douglas if you want to learn where my nick comes from.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

The party Animal


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Animal House

Check out how much D day changed. He plays a detective in a show called Rizzoli and Isles and he gained a little weight..lol I didn't even know it was him till someone told me.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Japanese monster movies!

Ya, I'll be seeing the remake of Godzilla...


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Good ones! And nice thread BK.

I adore William Powell and Myrna Loy in *The Thin Man* movies!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I know this is without saying, but, Caddyshack is just a freaking masterpiece!! It doesn't matter how many times I see that movie it is still funny as shit! I recently saw a documentary on the making of the movie and it was amazing!! Did you know that Bill Murray's part was filmed in 6 days?!! Oh and when he showed up for filming he didn't have a single line in the movie. They basically rewrote the movie when they saw how amazing he was as the groundskeeper. They jut started having cameras follow him around ad libbing. hehe Can you tell I like this movie?!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

When i saw the title "old movies" I immediately thought of Jimmy Cagney in Public Enemy, or John Wayne in Stagecoach.
But then, I am older than dirt!
FWIW - the last movie I actually saw in a theater was Dances With Wolves. That must have been more than 25 years ago 'cause I was dating the woman who would become Mrs RPD.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I talk to 20 somethings now and when you bring up a 80 or 90's movie. They say something like "There are not enough special effects on them".. Green Beret's with John Wayne is a great one. and it's hard to beat Terminator and the original Lethal Weapon.. "Do ya wanna see crazy??"


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Couple other movies from jr high.. The Blob with Kevin Dillon. One of the first zombie movies I saw was called Night of the Comet. There was another B film called Killer Klowns from Outer Space which was hilarious when you were a kid. And then don't forget the classics The Breakfast Club...or Weird Science,Manhattan Project,War Games and even Top Gun..


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

When when my brother and I were kids. I was about 12/13 he was 8/9. We lived out in BFE. There was no cable that far out or even satellite then. We had a vcr which was (popular) then. We had one tape with 3 movies on it and we watched the shit out of those movies. They were Lone Wolf Mcquade,Red Dawn and Back to School with Rodney Dangerfield.. I could probably still remember them word for word.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I had this movie on vhs as a kid. Its with robin Williams and walter mathou. Its called the survivors. About two guys who get robbed in a diner. 
The Survivors - Trailer: 




Other than that anything tom Clancy


----------



## Old Soldier (Apr 3, 2014)

El Dorado, and My Fair Lady. Yea I know they're kinda different movies but two of my favorites. Oh yea, forgot "The Matrix" as well.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I like the old black and whites. We watched The Ghost and Mrs. Muir last week with Rex Harrison and Jean Tierney. Good stuff. Kind of sad to see Natalie Wood as a little girl.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Speaking of angels


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

"Stagecoach" and "The Longest Day" are still two of the best movies ever made! (Can you tell I like the Duke?)


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Patton


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

The Dirty Dozen.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Empire Strikes Back and Star Wars. The original ones. The first few Star Treks too.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Terminator, Predator and you have to add Alien to the list!!! (Aliens was the best of the Alien movies!! "{It's all over man!!}"


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Young Frankenstein. 

Go figure that one.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Inor said:


> Check out The Vikings staring Kirk Douglas if you want to learn where my nick comes from.


Einar...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Romancing the Stone
9 1/2 Weeks


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Young Frankenstein is arguably the greatest comedy film ever made. I like Monty Python and the holy grail alot too.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> I talk to 20 somethings now and when you bring up a 80 or 90's movie. They say something like "There are not enough special effects on them".. Green Beret's with John Wayne is a great one. and it's hard to beat Terminator and the original Lethal Weapon.. "Do ya wanna see crazy??"


The Green Berets is a good movie but when the Duke makes mention of all the soldiers buried at "Darlington" I had to balk. I guess the National Cemetery is a raceway now.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Inor said:


> "Stagecoach" and "The Longest Day" are still two of the best movies ever made! (Can you tell I like the Duke?)


Way to go pilgrim..
PS- Re The Longest Day, it was on TV again the other day in black and white, yet I swear I saw it in glorious colour some years ago, or did I imagine it?


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

anyone seen the man who would be king? Recently an older gentleman brought it to Hank's attention and we watched it. Eye opening stuff!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Cool Hand Luke


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Cool Hand Luke


"Shakin' the tree, Boss! Shakin' the tree".


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Not a single mention of Clint Eastwood's Man With No Name series? What about the Dirty Harry series? Winchester '73 and Sgt. York were great movies too. How about The Big Red One with Lee Marvin and Mark Hammil? Young Frankenstein is still one of my favorite comedies though.

-Infidel


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Omega Man was a good one too.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Young Frankenstein is arguably the greatest comedy film ever made. I like Monty Python and the holy grail alot too.


"None shall pass..."


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

History of the World Part 1






The Gods Must Be Crazy


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Ahh, the memories of the old days.....................






While I was not a Marine, some training techniques are universal.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I regularly vote Jerry Lewis's 'The Nutty Professor' as 'funniest film ever' in polls..
I was delighted when I heard they were doing a remake, but then I heard they'd cast a black guy in the role (how bloody silly) so I lost interest, I haven't watched it and never will.
Can't beat Jerry's original..


----------

